# .mid zu .mp3



## themonk (11. September 2004)

Hallo
gibts ne möglichkeit .mid datein in .mp3 zu benehnen?
hab schon überall gesucht und auch Dinge runtergeladen nur nichts funktioniert 
könnt ihr helfen?


----------



## Tobias Menzel (11. September 2004)

mid-Dateien enthalten ausschließlich Informationen über Noten, Instrumente und Controller - also keine Audiodaten in dem Sinne. Du kannst Mididateien sicherlich auf Deiner Soundkarte (Wavetable-Synthesizer) abspielen (sofern diese GM, GS bzw. XG-kompativel sind) und das Ergebnis mitschneiden.

Gruß


----------



## themonk (11. September 2004)

kann man sie den auch als mp3 speichern, denn ich habe ein Video gemacht und wollte da ein Musikstück unterspielen nur dies ist eine .mid Datei und das Programm kann kein .mid lesen nur .mp3


----------



## Tobias Menzel (11. September 2004)

Wenn Du die richtige Software hast (und die entsprechenden Codecs) ist das kein Problem. Schneide das Midifile z.B. als WAV mit, besorg Dir Aufiograbber und wandele die Datei um.

Gruß


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (12. September 2004)

MP3 zu MIDI = Unmöglich
MIDI zu MP3 = Machbar

Es gibt Konverter die es ermöglichen die Informationen in der MIDI Datei auszulesen und als Audioformat in einer MP3 zu speichern.
Das Ergebnis hört sich meist aber nach einer MIDI Datei an.
Ich  habe mal Gelesen das es sogar Konverter gibt die es ermöglichen die Instrumente zu verändern und hall, Delay uvm Filter einzufügen um so das gewünschte ergebnis etwas zu verfeinern.
ich such das mal, wenn ich es gefunden habe melde ich mich wieder


----------



## Tobias Menzel (12. September 2004)

> MP3 zu MIDI = Unmöglich


   dem muss ich einfach mal was hinzufügen: Google. Es gab außerdem vor einigen Jahren eine Software, die einzelne Stimmen aus komplett gemischten Songs "auslesen" konnte - neuronale Algorithmen, sündhaft teuer (7000$ ) und leider kann ich mich an den Namen nicht mehr erinnern...

nach Midi to mp3 hätte ich natürlich auch suchen können, aber solche Tools machen auch nichts anderes, als die MIDI-Files intern mit einem Wavetable abzuspielen und aufzuzeichnen. 

Gruß


----------



## BeaTBoxX (12. September 2004)

Sofern deine Soundkarte nen GM Synthesizer hat ( und das hat quasi jede)
kannst du midi Datein mit dem Winamp  abspielen.
Unter den Preferences ->  Output kannst du das Plugin "write to disk", oder"disk stream" oderso  verwenden.
Damit wird das Signal nicht an die Lautsprecher geleitet, sondern als Wavdatei auf die Platte geschirieben (du hörst dabei nichts). 
Aus der Wav datei kannst du dann mit irgendeinem Encoder (.z.B. auch Nero) ein MP3 machen.

Danach natuerlich das Outputplugin wieder zuruecksetzen.

Hab ich so noch nicht gemacht, aber sollte funktionieren.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## YogMark (15. September 2009)

Ich kann MIDI Converter Studio empfehlen. Ein gutes Tool für Umwandelung von MIDI Dateien in WAV oder in MP3.


----------



## Charly01 (26. Dezember 2009)

Die Software "Synthfont" ist Freeware und eignet sich super für diesen Zweck. Ist allerdings in englisch...


----------

